# Macaron



## the sugar (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi everyone I'm trying to do macaron but they came out too hollow other than that taste and look perfect but I want long feet and not hollow macarons please help me ! I don't think I whisk egg whites too much I tried to whisk less then whisk long always the same hollow macarons and also they have feet while baking in the oven but when I took from the oven they go away ! It makes me crazy ! Thank you


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

well, it could be quite a few things, your mixture could be a little too wet, either a bit too much egg white, or not enough almond/10x.

Could you post method? Drying time? bake time?


----------



## the sugar (Apr 27, 2015)

This is the first one I tried ;
145 g almond flour
120 g 10x
118 g sugar
23 g water
97 g egg whites 

Second one is ; 
Pier Hermes recipe 

Third one is ; 
160g almond F.
160g 10x
63g egg whites

178g sugar
71g water
69 g egg whites 
Thank you


----------



## the sugar (Apr 27, 2015)

First one baked @ 275 
13 mins

Second one 
325
14mins

Third one 
275
13 mins
Drying times are 35 to 45 mins


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

Ok, so Italian meringue method?

I would suggest at 8 minutes into baking, open the oven door for a few seconds to let some of the steam out of the oven. Hopefully that does it for you. 

Since you have feet and smooth tops it sounds like you are mixing correctly. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## the sugar (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes Italian meringue . And I did open the oven . I have feet but they are low not to high and after take them from oven they go away . It is so strange I can not figure out what I'm doing wrong I think I tried everything but still missing something obviously . Thanks .


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

The only thing I know for certain, is that it's not the recipe that's the problem.....it's something you're doing, or not doing that is the problem. There's also the question of the environment you're baking in.

If you follow Herme's technique TO THE LETTER, you shouldn't be experiencing problems. You say you've followed the recipe, but have you followed the technique? His "Macarons" book spells it out pretty succintly. It's been completely fail-proof for me. 

What part of the world are you in? Do you have to deal with high humidity in any way? Are you at altitude?


----------



## cater2yousp (Jul 1, 2015)

I had a lot of problems with my oven that affected my outcome. Make sure u use an oven thermometer ($7 at ur local grocery store) and use dry colors when dying. Also dont over tap the trays. I keep my batter fairly thick because when I pipe them it also thins out the batter. Then tap evenly till tops are smooth. It's ok to over bake them slightly, when u put the filling in and let them rest over night they should soften. When u touch them they shouldn't wiggle at all when baking that's how u know they're done, if u bake them at home it usually takes me about 18 mins at 290-295f....


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

We could post helpful hints and tips all day long but IMO you have to just keep trying until you hit that tadah! moment.

Then hopefully you can reproduce it lol.

mimi

_sometimes this never happens and you either throw in the towel or learn to love the funny and misshapen but still tasty confections you DO produce_

_kinda like learning to love your awkward nose or big hips_

_life is way too short to stress over a cookie, right?_


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Are you letting the macarons rest before baking? Wait until they dry out a little on the counter, getting tacky to the touch and not wet. See if this helps, a new method I just learned


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

laurenlulu said:


> Are you letting the macarons rest before baking? Wait until they dry out a little on the counter, getting tacky to the touch and not wet. See if this helps, a new method I just learned


This was my tada.

I had just finished dropping the pans on the counter several times and had to go pick up a sick Grand (took over an hour).

Came home and reheated the oven and baked.

My first full sheet of "perfect" shells.

mimi

What is kinda funny is after that I hardly ever made them any more.

Guess I just had to prove something to myself?


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Yay!!!


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

flipflopgirl said:


> What is kinda funny is after that I hardly ever made them any more.
> 
> Guess I just had to prove something to myself?


That is exactly what happened to me. Tried and tried till I could get them just right, then when it finally happened I did a little dance in my kitchen and have not made many more since.


----------

